# Forgeworld Update



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

LEGION SICARAN BATTLE TANK










One of the most advanced armoured units in the arsenal of the Great Crusade, the Sicaran Battle Tank was the exclusive province of the Space Marine Legions. The Sicaran utilises component technologies from various STC patterns to create a high-speed ‘destroyer’ tank to complement the more commonplace Predator and Land Raider designs. The primary armament of the main Sicaran variant is the sophisticated Herakles pattern accelerator autocannon, a superior rapid-firing and highly accurate weapon. It fires shells at far higher velocities than a standard autocannon, enabling it to successfully track and engage swift moving targets and pinpoint vulnerabilities in enemy armour with lethal precision. The Sicaran Battle Tank, designed by Phil Stutcinskas, is a complete resin kit. This model is available to pre-order now and will be despatched from Friday 30th August.The rules for this model can be found in a forthcoming Horus Heresy Book.


LEGION VOLKITE CULVERIN SET



















The heaviest of the portable Legiones Astartes ‘Volkite’ weapons, the Volkite Culverin is a thermal ray weapon of ancient provenance. Its beam has a devastating effect on organic matter, explosively burning flesh into ash and jetting fire. 

Designed by Will Hayes, this set is available to pre-order now and will be despatched from Friday 30th August.


LEGION HEAVY FLAMER SET 



















Heavy Flamers are often deployed by Legiones Astartes units either as area denial weapons or to force enemy infantry from fortified positions. A variety of different chemicals have been used as fuel for these fearsome weapons, all of them designed to ignite on contact with the atmosphere. 

Designed by Will Hayes, this set contains 5 resin Heavy Flamers and is available to pre-order now and will be despatched from Friday 30th August.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

You beat me by seconds. :grin:

Well have some rep.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ninja'd me too, I was just about to post this. lol.

Not sure about the flamers, but the Volkite weapons look cool.

The tank however is growing on me. Still not overly sure about it, but it is a cool piece of kit.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was visiting the forgeworld site to look for a graviton gun so guess I got lucky. I agree though I like the volkite weapons and plan to have some in my salamanders, the heavy flamers look a bit generic but will have to use them because of the theme I'm going for.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Gotta get me one of those tanks for my Ghosts


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm still undecided about the tank. It doesn't push my buttons personally but I do think it looks good.

Those Chargers though...? Oh giggidy!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Squad of 10 of them puts out 40 shots with the potential if every armour saved is failed to cause a further 40 wounds lol.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmm, more 30k junk hey, wake me up when they do something interesting


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Stella Cadente said:


> Hmm, more 30k junk hey, wake me up when they do something interesting


For some of us this is interesting, so you'll need to be more specific on what you find "interesting". :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Hmm, more 30k junk hey, wake me up when they do something interesting


Hmm, another "I'm better than you" post, wake me up when you say something interesting.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hmm, another "I'm better than you" post, wake me up when you say something interesting.


Hmmm.....no sorry I never said I was better than FW, well done for trying though, but you obviously need more practice at this.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

That's a nice looking tank, but the heavy weapons don't do anything for me. The autocannons and assault cannons are the shiny tech in that regard.



Stella Cadente said:


> Hmmm.....no sorry I never said I was better than FW, well done for trying though, but you obviously need more practice at this.


Hmm, another "I have nothing positive or constructive to say about this topic, but I'll post anyway and, as a byproduct, passive-aggressively infect others with my corrosive cynicism towards, and dislike of, almost everything GW-related" post. Wake me up when you say something interesting.

Better? k:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> We all know by now what Stella is like, so if ye dont like his posts or negativity, just ignore them, its easier and doesnae give him any more ammo.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

IE, Like The Lux, DO NOT feed The Stella.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I love how people think no attention = I will have something positive to say about GW or FW
THIS TANK IS SHIT, THE WHOLE 30K RANGE IS BORING AND SHIT.
Have a nice day ^.^


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>>@ Stella. I know 100% you dont like the 30k stuff. My point was that you very rarely say positive stuff, most people know this. Its just folks get stuffy because of this. Your opinion is your opinion, and I respect that. If my last post came over as twattish, then it was lost in translation.k:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I love people = I have something positive to say about GW
> Have a nice day


this is pretty much what I see when I read a Stella post these days


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^:laugh:

Paraphrasing win.


----------

